# Any info on unmedicated FET?



## alex32 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if anyone here has experience of unmedicated FET? I've just had my first BFN after ICSI at Kings   but have four frosties waiting so it's not all bad. 

My cycles are pretty regular (our problem is on the male side) so we like the idea of a drug-free FET cycle.

But at the mo I've no idea how that works - regular blood tests I'm guessing? I wouldn't want to rely on OPKs as I've never found them that reliable; I only really know I regularly ovulate because of temp testing/hospital tests. Is it more risky than a medicated cycle, in the sense that they're more likely to get the timings wrong? I'm wondering if there's any difference in success rates...

Thanks in advance chicks!   And if anyone has been successful after an unmedicated FET cycle, I'd love to hear about it! 

Alex xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Alex,
I have just had an unmedicated FET, mainly because my cylces are regular.
Nothing to suggest better rates etc (according to clinic) advantage to medicated was that they have controll of your cycle.
I had 2 blood tests 2 days apart then the transfer on Monday 18th and will test on 29th so the proof will be in the pudding (here's hoping)
Hope this helps and good luck
xxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it all depends on your clinic - I had 3 unmedicated FET's, and had scans to track my follicle every other day from about cd7-8 until they noticed my follicle had released the egg, then my embryos were put back 3 days later (frozen on day 3)  - my clinic saw no/little difference in success rates of medicated/unmedicated cycles.  
I am currently expecting a baby following unmedicated FET-  I truely am sorry to hear of your BFN and wish you and lorna all the luck in the world   

x


----------



## alex32 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Thanks very much for your replies. Lorna, best of luck for your 2ww     it's good news. Congratulations on your pregnancy Marielou!   It's inspiring to hear that it can work!

Out of interest, how many frozen embryos did you both have to work with? Marielou, it must have been a lot to have three attempts! (we only have four so just hoping two survive the thaw - our clinic was quite strict on only freezing really good uns and I'm wishing now we'd pushed for more).

Alex xx


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Alex,

I had a natural (unmedicated) FET in November 2007. My 10 month old son is now sleeping in the other room! He was born on 08.08.08. The nat FET was a lovely experience- I felt that the transfer was so calm and relaxed and I was fit and healthy. I had 2 embies transferred but only one took, which is what I wanted. I had acupuncture before and after the transfer too but other than that I didn't do anything special. Ours was a male factor issue too and I'd overstimulated during my first IVF cycle which is why we had to freeze all and then have a FET 3 months later. I had treatment in Liverpool Women's Hospital and their procedure with nat FET is just to go by OPK. I was paranoid about not having a lining scan or anything more scientific (!) but obviously it wasn't necessary. I had the transfer on Saturday and by the Tuesday I knew I was pregnant. I somehow managed to wait another week to test though!

I highly recommend natural FET.

x


----------



## alex32 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Sunnyday, that's really inspiring x


----------

